# Buying a Record Player



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey bros, 

I'm looking for a record player, thinking of getting into vinyl. But I don't know what record player to buy or where to get one. Budget would be $100 - $200.

I'm in Toronto.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There was a thread about this a while back but I believe the person who was asking about turntables was more interested in transferring the music from the records into his computer and several USB turntables were recommended for him. If you don't want to do any transferring check out Bay Bloor Radio as I believe they still sell turntables. Here are a couple from Denon: http://www.baybloorradio.com/denon/denonstereo.html You'll probably get some other suggestions but also be sure to check out Craigslist and Kijiji as you may find a decent used turntable.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey There,

Here was a thread that was running not too long ago that might be able to help you out:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=20587&highlight=technica



(also, I don't know if you're interested but I have about 3-400 records that I'm selling locally. Send me a pm if this is something that might interest you.:smile


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm also getting out of vinyl. I just don't have the time for it. I have a collection of about 200 records that I want to sell. I also have a turntable that I'm trying to sell, you can PM me if you're interested.


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nothing beats a vinyl!

I probably have 700-800 and still listen to those quite often. For years I had a Rebel Revolver turntable (Swiss made if I am correct) but I switched (6 or 7 yrs ago) to a direct drive turntable, I got a Numark TT100 - a bit like those high praised Technics SL1200.

I love vinyls!


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

If you want a no-fuss type of turntable, go with a direct drive linear tracking unit. Do a google search to find out more. You can get good used ones from ebay for $100-$200 max. The cartridge and stylus are easily still available (usually p-mount SHURE model) and you don't have to fiddle with a tone arm. Don't mess with tube pre-amps either. Solid state all the way. You don't need to use USB either. You can go direct into the sound card from your receiver tape out jacks. Send me a PM if you need help.

I usually record with Audacity beta 1.3 saving as .FLAC and burn with Nero at 8x. Wicked sound quality!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

prodigal_son said:


> If you want a no-fuss type of turntable, go with a direct drive linear tracking unit. Do a google search to find out more. You can get good used ones from ebay for $100-$200 max. The cartridge and stylus are easily still available (usually p-mount SHURE model) and you don't have to fiddle with a tone arm. Don't mess with tube pre-amps either. Solid state all the way. You don't need to use USB either. You can go direct into the sound card from your receiver tape out jacks. Send me a PM if you need help.
> 
> I usually record with Audacity beta 1.3 saving as .FLAC and burn with Nero at 8x. Wicked sound quality!!!


I don't know about the linear tracking tables. I think it's much easier to set up a tonearm properly than to find a decent linear tracker that's not going to break the bank. If you can set up a guitar properly, setting up a tonearm won't be much different.

I also wouldn't go with a direct drive table either. Having the motor mounted to the platter and spindle directly causes a lot of rumble and additional noise that can get picked up quite easily by the cartridge. A belt-drive table with a motor that's isolated from the platter is the way to go, IMO.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The 2nd hand stores, both better and worse quality, are chock full of decent quality turntables these days, largely because so many folks have converted their record collection to digital format. So it should be easy to pick up a good turntable for $80 or less.

If conversion is your goal, though, keep an eye out for the various USB turntables out there. These do the digitization for you, and all you have to do is plug the USB cable into your computer.

One of the reasons why these are handy is because the vast majority of contemporary stereos do not come with a phono cartridge preamp. So, if you have to spring $50 for a properly equalized preamp, and another $80 for a turntable, it may be more practical to spend $130 at The Source for a USB turntable that lest you go straight to your computer for MP3-ing, instead of a rat's nest of wires and multiple conversion steps. Chances are good you can get most of your money back, or evebn split the overall cost of the turntable with some friends who also want to convert their record collection.


----------



## prodigal_son (Apr 23, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> IMO.


Right on, bud. I am not looking to get into one of those internet omniscient nerd master arguments here but I just thought that I would say that I would fight to the death for you to have the right to your opinion. Cheers!!:bow:


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm just getting interested in playing vinyl again myself, having discovered all my LPs are all still alive and well at my parent's place after I stopped using them in like, 1986! 

I never had a big collection, but I remember many nights after school listening to all those albums over and over again on our stereo. I've since bought CDs to replace them all, and now MP3's. 

I was looking around for an affordable TT ($200 or so) and I discovered this guy's website. He lives north of Toronto.

He rebuilds turntables and other stereo equipement (vintage and otherwise) and everything seems very resonably priced (some TT at $100 or less):

http://www.warmcopper.com/

I went to visit him recently and he's a great guy, with a lot of nice stuff and his prices are all very good. I also like that he'll help with any issues the equipment may have after you buy it. 

If you contact him tell him you're from the Guitars Canada forum.


----------

